# Nationwide Internet Access by RVUSA.com



## Cindy Hendricks (Mar 26, 2003)

I just wanted to let everyone know that RVUSA.com now offers Nationwide Internet Access. We have over 10,000 access numbers across the continental United States. No more switching dial-up services everytime you want to travel. I know that can be a hassle. We have 56K, 64K (ISDN) and 128K (ISDN) available (please call to find out what speeds are available in your area). You can view more information at www.rvusa.com/nwinfo.asp . We will be adding more information to that page so check back often. If you have any questions please feel free to contact me: cindy@rvusa.com .

Thanks,
Cindy Spencer 
RVUSA.com


----------



## hertig (Mar 26, 2003)

Nationwide Internet Access by RVUSA.com

Thank you, this could be great.  What are the options if you are in an area which does not have a local number?  I called and my folks place in Champaign, IL does not appear to have a number available...


----------



## Cindy Hendricks (Apr 2, 2003)

Nationwide Internet Access by RVUSA.com

I'm sorry that we couldn't find any local numbers in Champaign, IL for you.  Please check back with us in a few weeks.  We will be putting all the access numbers online so that you can view them all to find local numbers in your area.
Thanks,
Cindy Spencer
RVUSA.com


----------



## Cindy Hendricks (Jun 10, 2003)

Nationwide Internet Access by RVUSA.com

Now you can view the Nationwide Access numbers, take a look:  http://www.mfi.net/access_numbers.asp

Give us a call if you have any questions or would like to sign up.
1-800-297-8872.


----------



## makaiguy (Oct 10, 2003)

Nationwide Internet Access by RVUSA.com

quote:What are the options if you are in an area which does not have a local number?

You can always call via a pre-paid calling card for those times when no local number is available.  You can find them from many sources at rates of 5-cents/minute or less.  Lately I've been using an account at www.onesuite.com at 2.9-cents/minute.  This was especially useful while working in Yellowstone park this summer (NOBODY has local access numbers in Yellowstone ...).


----------



## John Harrelson (Nov 26, 2003)

Nationwide Internet Access by RVUSA.com

There is a major drawback to typing in the three digit area code to find local numbers...

In the entire state of Nevada there are only *two area codes*....

*702.... is for Las Vegas only* 
*775.... is for the rest of the entire state of Nevada*

So unless you live inside Las Vegas  (God forbid) or Reno (almost as bad)... 
you are saying that no one else in the state can use your ISP without paying a HUGE phone bill each month..

I don't know how to do it of course, but there must be a way to have at least one local number in each of the other FIVE major cities in the rest of Nevada.. and be able to show them to us.

Any way to do that ??

Thanks, John


----------



## Cindy Hendricks (Dec 2, 2003)

Nationwide Internet Access by RVUSA.com

John,
When you type in "775" it gives you the access number for Reno, NV.  But when you type in "702" it gives you 19 different access numbers available in 10 other cities.  There are no other numbers available to us in that state at this time.  When they add new access numbers to the list I'll let you know via this forum so you can review them.

Cindy 
RVUSA.com


----------



## John Harrelson (Dec 2, 2003)

Nationwide Internet Access by RVUSA.com

REALLY ???   Hi Cindy,  I did not click on the 702 because several years ago when the phone company took away our 702 area code and said it would only be for Las Vegas, the rest of Nevada was up in arms..

702 was northern Nevada's area code since the beginning of time and all of a sudden it was taken away and given to that @#$%#$@#%$ place called LV. This is why I did not click on it..

So I stand corrected,, thanks for setting me straight..

Maybe this will be more fuel for the fire that we "real" Nevadians are building to fence off LV and dis-own it.  (I hope )    :evil:  :laugh:  :laugh: 

thanks again,

John


----------



## Cindy Hendricks (Dec 2, 2003)

Nationwide Internet Access by RVUSA.com

No problem.  Just let me know if you have anymore questions that I can answer for you.
 
Cindy 
RVUSA.com


----------



## GLSmock (Feb 24, 2004)

Nationwide Internet Access by RVUSA.com

Number codes dont work for me!I think you are kicking a dying dog.GL


----------



## Cindy Hendricks (Feb 25, 2004)

Nationwide Internet Access by RVUSA.com

What area codes are you trying to enter?


----------



## Kirk (Feb 26, 2004)

Nationwide Internet Access by RVUSA.com

I used to be with Prodigy and one nice feature that they had for us fulltimers was that when we were to be in a location with not local access number they would suspend my service until I moved to a location that had local numbers again. That worked well for us because it kept the remaining unused time for that month until we were again where we could use it. And it was good for them because it kept us with Prodigy for our first three years on the road. Is it possible to do the same thing if we change to your ISP service?


----------



## Cindy Hendricks (Feb 26, 2004)

Nationwide Internet Access by RVUSA.com

Kirk,

Yes, you have the option of suspending your service which basically freezes your account.  It won't bill or allow anyone to log on to the internet using your username and password.  It works out great for the Florida snowbirds.  Please let me know if I can answer any other questions you may have.
 :laugh:


----------



## rvlikens (Aug 13, 2004)

Nationwide Internet Access by RVUSA.com

I use my cellphone connected to my PC to dial into NETZERO. It's free for 10hrs a month and is great for mail or when you want to check weax/road conditions. If you use a cell service that has the 3G phones (Sprint, Verizon), they access the network at faster then 56k but under ISDN speed. Still fast though. By use your cell, you can connect just about anywhere and not worry what number you call to reach your ISP. Most RV'ers have a cell phone and for about 30.00 for the cable (cheaper on ebay), you can enjoy the freedom of using your current ISP. My phone is the older 2g type and acts as a wireless modem. Connects at 14.4 but is smoth and works great.


----------



## Mallory (Mar 21, 2005)

Nationwide Internet Access by RVUSA.com

BEWARE
There is an internet service advertised at the
KOA camps as having service at all KOAs.
I thought GREAT and signed up only to find
out that of the seven KOAs I camped at only two
had the service.
Mallory


----------



## the_vfox (Apr 9, 2005)

Nationwide Internet Access by RVUSA.com

Couldn't find any in the 605 area code. By the way it covers the entire state of SD.


----------



## Trader4Less (May 2, 2005)

Nationwide Internet Access by RVUSA.com

That is awesome! I have been using my cell phone which is reallllly slow!


----------



## SueandAl (May 29, 2005)

Nationwide Internet Access by RVUSA.com

Having a new laptop, and taking it on the road will be new to us, we have an isp at home,for our desktop PC and saw two access numbers for our area, however when on the road do we have to locate a number for each city and configure each one as we go into our laptop? or do we use our's from home, but then of course it would not be local while traveling?and cost a fortune? unless of course you give us an 800 number, it just seems like a hassle to keep changing the number as we go???


----------



## SueandAl (May 29, 2005)

Nationwide Internet Access by RVUSA.com

Question for RVLikens? how do we connect laptop to cell phone? and if we have nationwide with no roaming, can we simply call our isp#...no matter where we are and hook in, with no additional charge as long as we have a good signal? this is all new to us so sorry if this is a dumb question?


----------



## Trader4Less (May 31, 2005)

Nationwide Internet Access by RVUSA.com

I already use my cell with Verizon from anywhere I go. I just wait until the evening when I have unlimited minutes (or the weekends). I have to tell you that it is slower than dial up and I have a top notch lap top and my cell is only a few months old. You wont be downloading anything but its great for emailing , etc...

hope this helps!


----------



## SueandAl (May 31, 2005)

Nationwide Internet Access by RVUSA.com

My question is however, I found a Data Cable, and it has Driver CD, but say's Software not included, so what do we need? Have Nokia phone 3595 and T-Mobile...unlimited, no roaming...do we need a software program? Plus our new laptop has usb ports but no serial port, sure hope we don't need that for Data Transfer Cable?


----------



## Trader4Less (May 31, 2005)

Nationwide Internet Access by RVUSA.com

I went to verizon dot com and downloaded the drivers needed...was easy. My cell gets hooked up via usb.


----------



## ukrv (Aug 4, 2005)

Nationwide Internet Access by RVUSA.com


Hi

Please help to clarify something for me - Im from the UK and aren't familiar with the US phone systems/procedures/costs.

We are coming over in January 06 to tour the US and Canada for 18 months, and want to access the internet during that time.

So, we will be buying a laptop/notebook when we get there - what else do we need ?

Obviously, we will need a phone to connect to our computer, with which to access the service....

1. would the phone company bill us for the access, even if we got 400hrs per month on our plan with you ?

2. ive heard of roaming charges in the US - how can these affect things ?

3. as we wont have a US social security number, we cannot get a contract cell phone - so, can I access with a pre-pay phone ?

4. is the service just for the US, or Canada as well ?

5. anything else I need to know ?

Many Thanks

Paul


----------



## tango (Aug 14, 2005)

Nationwide Internet Access by RVUSA.com

RoamingRVHotSpots.com now available Anywhere, Anytime...


----------



## onthecoach (Apr 24, 2006)

Nationwide Internet Access by RVUSA.com

HI Cindy,

We are moving - for work - from Madison, WI to Ft. Edward, NY in Aug. I tried to see if that zip code (12831)  was listed on the website, but the site would not come up.  It is still available?  Is the RVUSA internet access available in that zipcode?  Thanks!


----------

